# ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CHIPS



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*NEW ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CHIPS 80.00 A SET SHIPPED 
RED,BLACK , AND GREEN , MAGENTA AND GOLD









































GOLD ARE PAINT TO MATCH 
*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

NICE CHIPS BRO!!

TTT


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

i want a set of the magenta


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

lealbros said:


> i want a set of the magenta


p.m. sent 
more sets in stock


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you have any in chrome with black background?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Do you have any in chrome with black background?


im going to have a few sets of the all gold chips chrome plated :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

2-1/4"???


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)

MR.GM84 said:


> im going to have a few sets of the all gold chips chrome plated :thumbsup:



I take a chrm platedd set pm your info, thanks


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

do you have black and chrome???


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> 2-1/4"???


2-1/2 "


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> im going to have a few sets of the all gold chips chrome plated :thumbsup:


let me know when you do


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

i need these


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

TTT for big Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*NEW ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CHIPS 80.00 A SET SHIPPED 
RED,BLACK , AND GREEN , MAGENTA AND GOLD









































GOLD ARE PAINT TO MATCH 
*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*NEW ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CHIPS 80.00 A SET SHIPPED 
RED,BLACK , AND GREEN , MAGENTA AND GOLD









































GOLD ARE PAINT TO MATCH 
*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*NEW ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CHIPS 80.00 A SET SHIPPED 
RED,BLACK , AND GREEN , MAGENTA AND GOLD









































GOLD ARE PAINT TO MATCH 
*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*NEW ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CHIPS 80.00 A SET SHIPPED 
RED,BLACK , AND GREEN , MAGENTA AND GOLD









































GOLD ARE PAINT TO MATCH 
*


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

2 1/4 or 2 1/2?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*2 1/2 *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Imma have to grab some of these off ya homie


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*60.00 A SET FROM NOW TILL JANUARY 5TH 
SHIPPED *


----------



## Big O #1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you have black and chrome Chips


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

just what you see you can chrome plate them and paint to match them the color or your ride


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Do you still have black and gold chips?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> :thumbsup:


good seller!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> good seller!


Nice combo


----------

